# Last of the Venison



## Hawging It (Oct 22, 2019)

Hello all! I have been frying and smoking deer over the last few months and the timing is just right. All I have left is 1/2 of a backstrap  and several more packs of venison jalapeno/cheese/pineapple sausage. Rifle season starts November 15th. I would like to hear from you if you have a good backstrap smoking recipe. All I have ever done is either smoke it with a little Tony's creole seasoning, Cavender's Greek seasoning and black pepper and sometimes I will wrap it all up with bacon. I want to try something different that involves smoking on the stick burner. If you have a recipe I'm sure open to trying it. Thanks


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 22, 2019)

I've done Stuffed Backstrap several ways.
All the usual ways with seasoned cream cheese, cream cheese and spinach, veggies and veggies and sausage, and every variation bacon wrapped or not.
But they've always been grilled or fried hot-n-fast for a quick sear to rare-med rare.

Here is one of the Veggie/Sausage stuffed ones.
Link >>> A Feast From the Forest


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 22, 2019)

I like to make porketta out of them, i'll give you my recipe if you would like to try it.  i've also soaked them in pop's brine and smoked them like ham and topped with some glaze made with orange juice, brown sugar and ground cloves.


----------



## Hawging It (Oct 22, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> I like to make porketta out of them, i'll give you my recipe if you would like to try it.  i've also soaked them in pop's brine and smoked them like ham and topped with some glaze made with orange juice, brown sugar and ground cloves.


Yes I would. Both sound interesting.


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 22, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Yes I would. Both sound interesting.


porketta seasoning,   1/2 cup salt, 1/4 cup black pepper, 1/4 cup garlic salt, 1/2 cup fennel seed, 1 cup dill weed. if you like it hotter just add more black pepper. you can also adjust the salt if you want less. mix all together and cover the back strap, and cook the way you like it.---  the glaze  for ham style is about a 1/2 cup orange juice, add brown sugar until you get it like a thick paste then add a teaspoon or two of ground cloves, I usually add the glaze about a 1/2 hour before the ham is done,  I use pop's brine to make the ham, works great.


----------



## Hawging It (Oct 22, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> porketta seasoning,   1/2 cup salt, 1/4 cup black pepper, 1/4 cup garlic salt, 1/2 cup fennel seed, 1 cup dill weed. if you like it hotter just add more black pepper. you can also adjust the salt if you want less. mix all together and cover the back strap, and cook the way you like it.---  the glaze  for ham style is about a 1/2 cup orange juice, add brown sugar until you get it like a thick paste then add a teaspoon or two of ground cloves, I usually add the glaze about a 1/2 hour before the ham is done,  I use pop's brine to make the ham, works great.


Sounds really good and different from the ole standard way that I smoke one. Thanks alot! Much appreciated.


----------



## Sowsage (Oct 22, 2019)

I did this one a while back that was stuffed. It was a pretty good meal   https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/venison-fattie.282853/


----------



## Hawging It (Oct 23, 2019)

Sowsage said:


> I did this one a while back that was stuffed. It was a pretty good meal   https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/venison-fattie.282853/


Looks great. Will give it a shot as well. Much appreciated


----------



## Hawging It (Oct 23, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> I've done Stuffed Backstrap several ways.
> All the usual ways with seasoned cream cheese, cream cheese and spinach, veggies and veggies and sausage, and every variation bacon wrapped or not.
> But they've always been grilled or fried hot-n-fast for a quick sear to rare-med rare.
> 
> ...


Looks great. I will try it as well. Much appreciated


----------

